# eco farm



## Capreece (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I want to start an eco farm in Spain. Anyone with advice and tips? I'd love to hear from anyone who has started such a project or who is thinking of starting one. Thank you


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

what exactly is an ecofarm? sorry if i sound a little dense!


----------



## Capreece (Mar 23, 2016)

organic


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Capreece said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to start an eco farm in Spain. Anyone with advice and tips? I'd love to hear from anyone who has started such a project or who is thinking of starting one. Thank you


My advice would be to do something through this organization in the area you are interested in first, so as to gain experience
World Wide Opportunities on Organic Farms - WWOOF

OOps, not sure they have any projects in Spain, but there are others


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This one
http://www.workaway.info/hostlist.html?showMoreOptions=0&ct=europe&country=ES®ion=&search=organic+farm&page=hostlist&workawayer_capacity=0&host_rating=0

and this one
Spain volunteer work exchanges


----------



## Capreece (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for that Pesky.


----------



## Capreece (Mar 23, 2016)

They are interesting suggestions. Thank you. But not what i am looking for...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Capreece said:


> They are interesting suggestions. Thank you. But not what i am looking for...


What are you looking for??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I think s/he wants to farm in an organic way in Spain, but what info s/he needs I'm not sure. Where to buy land, possible crops, farming communities, organic farming products??

I put the volunteer places up as I thought it would be useful to see organic farms that are already up and running rather than jump in blind.

Maybe look at Maella (there's a long thread here where a lot of people talk about buying land), or looking at webs like this, but these are webs the OP can find easily enough by googling
Organic Farming and Agricultural Movements in Spain - Green European Journal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We had a chap on here a while ago who wanted to start up some sort of organic farm and I think if memory serves, water, irrigation, climate and distribution were all hurdles, not to mention permissions (and I think he was going to need a visa as he was non EU???)


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> We had a chap on here a while ago who wanted to start up some sort of organic farm and I think if memory serves, water, irrigation, climate and distribution were all hurdles, not to mention permissions (and I think he was going to need a visa as he was non EU???)
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


................. found it! I dont know if this is of any use??? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...arming-ranching-rural-spanish-ghost-town.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Capreece (Mar 23, 2016)

All your suggestions are really good and i will be trying to find the 'right' kind of farmers there. I am interested in circular economy and i'd like to start a 'bug' farm. Insects are the food of the future and from what i know the French government isn't quite ready for that! that's why i am thinking to move to Spain where they already exist. I was probably a bit quick when i said that is not what i am looking for. Actually it's turning out to be an excellent suggestion. So thanks agin


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

xicoalc said:


> what exactly is an ecofarm? sorry if i sound a little dense!


A place selling over priced produce.


----------

